# My Dinosaur Training Routine



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2005)

I plan on implementing some dinosaur ideas and going full on HIT after I finish up this week with Max-OT.  The routine is basically what he outlined in one of the chapters in the book, but with a bit more variety added in to prevent staleness.  Here is my idea for a training routine Kubik style; comments, suggestions, ideas, etc. are always welcome:

*Session One*
Squats - 1x5
Standing Military Press - 1x5
Bent Rows - 1x5
Farmer's Walk - 1xFailure
Full Decline Situps - 2x8-20

*Session Two*
Deadlifts - 1x3
Bench Press - 1x5
Turkish Getups - 1xFailure
Side Bends - 2x8-20
Barbell Curls - 1x5

*Session Three*
Bottom Squats - 1x5
Standing DB Military Press - 1x5
Pullups - 1x5
Farmer's Walk - 1xFailure
Captain's Chair - 2x8-20

*Session Four*
Good Mornings - 1x5
DB Press - 1x5
Cleans - 3x3
Russian Twists - 2x8-20
Calf Raises - 1x8-20

Notes:

I will be doing plenty of warmup sets.  Typically I will do 2-4 for each new body part introduced into the workout, but I didn't feel like listing them here.

Most likely I will be working out 3 days per week (MWF).  However, I may also do his suggested split of Monday, Wednesday, Friday for the first week and Monday, Thursday for the following week.  I have to play it by ear and see how I feel.

All workouts will be preceeded by about 5 minutes of some type of aerobic warmup.

Rep ranges are subject to change.  For example, I do plan on hitting singles on deadlifts semi-frequently.  I will probably also hit singles periodically on various other lifts.  Going lighter is not very likely (Except maybe to give 20 rep squats a try).

I will be implementing rest pause techniques or total negative failure depending on what I can safely do.  For example, squats will be total negative failure because I can do them in a rack.  Bench press will be RP style, as I am often the only person in my gym when I workout (Around 11AM; I work the evening shit).

Lifts are subject to change, but will generally follow the pattern listed above.  Most likely, substitutions will be something along the lines of lockouts for DB press if my bench is weak at the top.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, I love that book!! 

Routine looks good.  What are you doing the turkish get up with?  A snadbag?  You may want to go to the hardware store and try and get some thick steel bars and try and make a thick handled BB.  What are your farmers walking with?  Implements or DBs?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, I love that book!!
> 
> Routine looks good.  What are you doing the turkish get up with?  A snadbag?  You may want to go to the hardware store and try and get some thick steel bars and try and make a thick handled BB.  What are your farmers walking with?  Implements or DBs?



At the moment I will simply be using barbells and dumbbells.  I do, however, plan on working with sandbags at some point in the next several months.  My money is *really* tight right now.  There is a lot of overdue maintenance on my car (One item being the timing belt, which if it snaps on my car will cause pistons to smack into exhaust valves) and I'm trying to save up so I can actually take a decent number of classes this coming fall semester.  $50+ for sand and duffel bags is a lot to me right now.

Also, I cannot convert my gym's barbells into thick handled ones, although I would love to find a device that allows me to do, but is easily reversible.


----------



## Phred (Jun 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Also, I cannot convert my gym's barbells into thick handled ones, although I would love to find a device that allows me to do, but is easily reversible.



I have taken PVC pipe, cut it lenthwise, then used sports tape to tape it onto some small handles I have (for cable exercises).  I suppose you could do the same for DB and BB's.  Cut it the lentght you need, then slice it, and tape it on the bars.  Get PVC that has an inside diameter close the the diameter of the handles you want to cover.  Then you can add the tape to increase the diameter and give you a rough surface to grip.  I added a good 1/2 inch to my handles, and they rotate.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

pimp- soft bar lifting works well for grip two.  get a few towels and wrap them around the bar and lift with it.  the more towels the thick and softer the grip will be so the more you have to squeeze to hang onto the BB underneath the towels. I love doing those.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh Jesus what have we here! 

1) Session 4 is that DB bench flat Presses or incl bench db presses or overhead presses
2) what the heck are Turkish getups?

Number 2 scares me


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Oh Jesus what have we here!
> 
> 1) Session 4 is that DB bench flat Presses or incl bench db presses or overhead presses
> 2) what the heck are Turkish getups?
> ...




1) If it says presses he means overhead presses.
2) the turkish get up is an exercises that a lot of the old time strongmen used (we are talking back in the day).  The rules of the exercise are simple.  Lie on your back on the floor and hold a weight in your arm(s) extended out completely straight, elbows locked.  (I say arms because most people would start with a DB however old time strongmen were knowen to perform this lift with Barbells that exceeded their BWs!!).  From that locked out position you have to try and get up without unlocking your elbow and without letting the bar (or DB) touch the floor!!  the weight must stay in the air above you.  You can do it with other implments like sandbags which I think Brooks Kubik talks about using in Dinosaur training.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh shit another exercise to kill myself with. why did i even ask. PT get a grip on yourself and find women to play with instead of weights. It's better to die with a woman in bed with you then a BARBELL


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2005)

Actually when I said DB press I meant DB bench press.

A Turkish getup is just as Patrick described.  Pretty much, you have to put on arm on the ground to brace yourself and hold the weight with your other arm.  There are other ways of doing it, but that seems most comfortable to me.  I plan on doing this but alternating arms.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

After several weeks my routine developed into the following after some minor changes:

*Session One*
Squats x 1
Standing Military Press x 1
Bent Rows x 1
Farmer's Walk x 1
Full Decline Situps x 1

*Session Two*
Deadlifts x 1
Bench Press x 1
Turkish Getups x 1
Side Bends x 1
Barbell Curls x 1

*Session Three*
Bottom Squats x 1
Standing DB Press x 1
Pullups x 1
Farmer's Walk x 1
Hanging Leg Raises x 1

*Session Four*
Good Mornings x 1
Decline Press x 1
Cleans x 8
Calf Raises x 1


----------

